# New Rig (Rawland rSogn 650B)



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Still need to install fenders and a front rack.



https://www.gravelbike.com/?p=754


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Snapped this pic Saturday afternoon:


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Really nice bike!! 

Is your seat really tilted up that much or is it an optical illusion?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

88 rex said:


> Really nice bike!!
> 
> Is your seat really tilted up that much or is it an optical illusion?


A little bit of both.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

What canti brakes are those?

Nice looking bike!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

KensBikes said:


> What canti brakes are those?
> 
> Nice looking bike!


They were Avid Shorty 6s, but I replaced them with Shimano BR-R550s. The latter have less play in the pivots, and seem to work a little better.


----------

